# JD 4020 syncro or power shift better for baling & raking ??



## ackley (May 24, 2018)

wh?ch transmission do you expierenced hay makers prefer synch or power shift?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Power shift if I has my druthers I think, but for those uses either would probably do the job well enough...
Welcome to haytalk.....y'all get snow today?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Power shift for baling or raking. Only drawback to 20 series power shift is if you run something that doesn’t have an overrunning clutch such as a bush hog you will take out the pto brake quickly and that is a costly fix.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I've run a 4010 with syncro and mechanical pto for many years (40) both baling and am still using it for raking with no problems what so ever, even bought a manual hydraulic multiplier for it to handle the rake. That tranny and pto are practically bullet proof.


----------



## ackley (May 24, 2018)

Thank you fellas appreciate it. somedevildawg no snow fortunately , wont be long before it comes again tho


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay, so I’ve never run either one, so that’s a serious disclaimer. But I don’t see how only having eight speeds is good for anything, even if you can shift without clutching. I guess it’s better than an eight speed that you do have to clutch.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Powershift for sure. With that being said more importantly than transmission type is the condition of the tractor.....while they are good tractors they are getting old and well worn. Whatever you do don't buy a worn out 4020......it could turn into a money pit.....speaking from experience as I have been there and done that.....and it seemed to be in decent shape when I bought it.

Hayden


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Okay, so I've never run either one, so that's a serious disclaimer. But I don't see how only having eight speeds is good for anything, even if you can shift without clutching. I guess it's better than an eight speed that you do have to clutch.


It's not bad, you get used to it. However there are many times you would like that gear in between. Still have the 4040 w/powershift that was bought new here.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Some of us finally got a tractor with 8 speeds. That said I wish it was a hydro...


----------

